# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 7, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*

[align=left]I wasn't exactly sure if this is where you wanted this, but thats okay .

Whew, Im glad its the end of the week, aren't you guys?

Look at this little cutie that *Ivory* rescued from her local feedstore! Isn't he adorable! Send good luck vibes for his neuter later this week :hearts:.



And congrats to *lalena2148*, on her new girly addition!. She will be picking her up later this week, so good luck, hon :goodluck!


Please send healing vibes to *Buttercup (Sooska)*, she found some mucous in his stool. Hope it is nothing serious :bunny24!

If you haven't already, check out the Rabbit News Wire section. Some of the stories are a hoot :wiggle!

Also, sending some more good luck vibes to *Rosie (Maherwoman), *they have come a long way in their househunting, and are almost there!



[align=center]





[/align]

[/align]
Added: Wish my daughter, *bratbunny*, well. She unfortunately picked up the stomach flu that I had. She's pretty yucky at the moment.  ~bo
[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 7, 2007)

This test forum is very cool!

-April and Bunbuns


----------

